# It was an accident??



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I am in the process of finishing a full basement reno that included a new bathroom with custom tile shower, tile floor, nice toilet, urinal, nice vanity - and tile on all the walls. Tile looks awesome - used 2x2 mosaic as a border in the tile and also around the vanity mirror. 

Heres the problem...Customer wants me to install a mirror he took out of his grandmas house - 48x30 with "cut" designs (scroll work and flowers) that show that it is an old tacky mirror.

Here is my problem - everything else looks really good - except for this old tacky mirror. Would it be "wrong" to have an accident when I install this mirror?? (I will even pay for the new one!!)


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Is it really worth 7 years. Just take your pics before he puts it up


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Look in the mirror and tell us that it doesn't have a picture of a monkey on it.:w00t:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

jarvis design said:


> I am in the process of finishing a full basement reno that included a new bathroom with custom tile shower, tile floor, nice toilet, urinal, nice vanity - and tile on all the walls. Tile looks awesome - used 2x2 mosaic as a border in the tile and also around the vanity mirror.
> 
> Heres the problem...Customer wants me to install a mirror he took out of his grandmas house - 48x30 with "cut" designs (scroll work and flowers) that show that it is an old tacky mirror.
> 
> Here is my problem - everything else looks really good - except for this old tacky mirror. Would it be "wrong" to have an accident when I install this mirror?? (I will even pay for the new one!!)


If you don't want to install it tell the client, but don't intentionally damage the clients property, it may have sentimental value and very important to your client.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Suggest an alternate place to put it, offer to build a frame for it as long as it stays out of the bathroom.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Yea, I would not intentionally have an "accident" with the customer's property. There is no accounting for taste. Unless the h/o is asking you for design advice, take your pictures before the mirror is installed, install the mirror and be on your way.


----------



## Stock (Jun 16, 2009)

"He who pays the piper calls the tune."


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Is this the guy that likes "herb" for lunch? If so, wait until he's had his lunch, and then toss the mirror (glass facing him) at him. _He'll_ flip out and drop it. Problem solved.


----------



## jmthouston (Apr 2, 2006)

that is hilarious! My humble opinion he pays and wants it up, oh well. U can suggest to pay, like u said for a brand new one and put it up. Without getting your hands dirty and that on your conscious. I'm sure he'd like that.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Sometimes you bite your tongue and keep your mouth shut. You've got to give your customer what they want. 

There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

thom said:


> Sometimes you bite your tongue and keep your mouth shut. You've got to give your customer what they want.
> 
> There's no accounting for taste.


I have felt like that on the last two kitchens I did....I know I,or someone else could have helped them pick things that would have made it it look better.A LOT better..But sometimes people have something set in their minds eye and that all there is to it.
A kitchen that I did last year the lady had a sample of granite she had been holding on to for FIVE years..She was going to use it regardless of the other things she went with...


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

There was a man on a subway train with his children. He obviously didn't care about disciplining his children since they were bouncing off the walls and irritating everyone else on the subway. The father sat unconcerned.

A by stander finally got up after getting to the end of his rope.

"Do you think you could do something about your children? What kind of father are you to let them run around like this and harass everyone" the man exclaimed in an irritating voice.

"Oh....I'm sorry. They are having a hard time with their mother. She just died in the hospital. I'm not sure myself what to do"

You have no problem.

Don't be an ass, put the mirror in. It's in the basement.


----------



## jmthouston (Apr 2, 2006)

There was a man on a subway train with his children. i like that story I remember hearing that in Chicken soup for the soul.


----------



## Stock (Jun 16, 2009)

framerman said:


> There was a man on a subway train with his children. He obviously didn't care about disciplining his children since they were bouncing off the walls and irritating everyone else on the subway. The father sat unconcerned.
> 
> A by stander finally got up after getting to the end of his rope.
> 
> ...


Nice paradigm ,and the Covey book was a good read but have a look at "Who moved my cheese?


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

That is a unprofessional ass right there even thinking of that. The customer paid you hard earned money to make their home the way they the customer wants it. Pretty simple, you let anything happen to that mirror...you will have "blood" on your hands...that customer will never forget it, may sue you in small claims court, and will forever black list you to whoever they know as you negligently or caliously destroyed/broke his/her grandma's mirror.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Hang the mirror with one hand...pull the check out of the guys hand with the other and say thank you.....go home...The End..:thumbsup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

As everyone has said, they are paying for your services. That service is to hang their mirror whether you think it is ugly or not. What are they going to do, not like it and pay you to remove it and put something else up? Job security IMO. As far as it being "ugly" and no less being sentimentle in value you may be surprised of the actual value of such a peice. The damn thing may cost more than what you made on the whole job. Sounds like your taste can get expensive real fast if you have an "accident".


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

no accounting for taste here is a purple and green basement bath.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

who cares...you getting paid ontime and good $$?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

kevjob said:


> no accounting for taste here is a purple and green basement bath.


Taste?I'll show you taste...This is from a job I was working on before I went out on my own...I will never forget this place...


----------

